# Making ballistic gel Zombie head to shoot! (Pic heavy)



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

OK.. One roll and one screwdriver down, lets start on the second roll and the second screw driver.. 













Halfway done with the second roll and the 2nd screwdriver (note) getting harder to type.. 













OK… Now the second roll is completed. It’s coming long nicely so far (I think) IDK. LOL.. 














Cool… I’ve now successfully downed two screwdrivers and have wrapped the skull with two rolls of resin tape, now I need to wrap the skull with painter tape so I have a smooth service to place in the plaster mold and start on my 3rd drink.. 













OK… I’ve completed the basic size of the skull ie (3 rolls and 3 drinks) done / down and I'm now ready for the molding phase..














Progress is moving along slower than anticipated / hoped.. Ooo well dad by day and builder by night is the life I lead.. LOL.. 

I started out today (with a slight hangover) LOL so after a good breakfast I went with the boy and did a little shopping. 

3 rolls of plaster bandages 
2 bottles of Vaseline 

So now that the wife and kids are a sleep, I can pickup where I left off. 

I noticed that I need to add more (gerth) to the head and I also needed to add a neck! (I don’t know what I was thinking last night!)


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok now that I’ve achieved the proper size of the head and neck it was time to get the Vaseline out and coat the head and cardboard box (Vaseline) is required so the mold doesn’t stick (so they say and I’ll find out soon enough) 

































Cool now the head and the box are completed covered in Vaseline it was time to breakout the plaster.. Since I’ve never worked with it before this should be at least a learning experience for me.. I added the proper amount of water first (remember never pour water on powder)! Always start with the fluids and then slowing add the mix) OMG! It’s not enough mix!.. I’ve got the box coated and if I don’t try something then I’ll lose the box and mix. After pouring the mix of plaster into the box (not a chance in hell!) DAM!! Not even enough to cover half the head (as I was hopping too on the worst case senerio). 
*FAIL…………. *

OK now what!?. Well it was now time to start drinking and come up with a *plan “B”.. *


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

OK.. I have my plaster bandages that I was going to use for the upper torso mold so lets try these and see how they work.. I started by cutting them in strips 3’ long (folded in 1’ sections) cleaned out all of the initial plaster out of my bucket filled it with hot water and proceed to use the plaster cloth / bandages. This is kind of cool as it all new to me.. 














I added the first strip of plaster cloth (folded one end over about ¾”) for the seam and begin to cover one side of the head.. DAM this stuff dry’s FAST!.. It starts to tack up really quick here (so have everything ready).. 
























Ok I’ve completed one side of the head (Hey this just might WORK!) Cool.. I’ve got probably 5 layers of plaster cloth on now (I have no idea how much is required) but this should might work.. (lets find out together).. LOL..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

OK.. Now after letting it sit to dry for an hour its time to start the second side of the head and time for another drink.. 

Questions: 
Do I pull off the first side of the plaster mold or do I apply the second side with an overlapping seam (??) IDK??? My gut tells me to leave on the first side (it’s dry and water shouldn’t affect now) Right?? Hahahahaaa who knows but its getting late, I’m on my second drink and (to be honest) I don’t really care at this point the worst things that happens is I just fail at everything tonight and start fresh tomorrow night.. So lets go with it and see what happens.. 

Ok.. the second side of the skull is complete and now I just play the waiting game, drink my 2nd totty and plan my next steps (maybe refill my drink again) lol.. 











































Alright it’s the moment of truth, its time to separate the plaster molds from the head and see if they will work at molds for the gel. Removing the wrapping from the head and seeing how think I actually got it? and prepping the head for the gel. 






















Hay that actually worked! Right on.. (lesson learned) I use this process on the upper torso it should work great!.. Also the vas worked as it should have and I had no issues at all removing the two halves.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Cool.. lets remove the wrapping form the skull without hurting the skull that’s the key here, wish me luck cause I’m starting to get nice buzz on at this point.. hahahaaaa.. 

Well that was a *****.. but overall it looks like a achieved about 1 1/4” all around the skull for the gel.. I don’t know if that good but that’s what I’ve got and I’m going with it.. I’ll research tomorrow how much space / cushion the actually human head has between the skull and the skin just for kicks and giggles.. 
























Now it time to cut open the skull and try to figure out how in the hell I’m to fit in the brain.. haahahahaa 



Look Mom… I’m a brain surgeon!.. 







…


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

P.S. 
The brain is freaking me out!..














It’s going back in the frige. 


So with the wife and kids gone (swimming meet) I had the afternoon to myself and decided to make the best of it. I started off with measuring out 1 lbs of the gelatin mix and 4 .31 quarts of water, once everything was all measured out I decided to mix it and get in a little football at the same time.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

You have a lot of time on your hands...lol


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok.. cool that was easy.. while the bowl is in the refrigerator cooling for 3hrs I decided to turn my attention to completing the skull and having it ready so once the gelatin cools I can melt it, add it the mold and move on with life. I started out by drilling holes in the skull made up some bags of blood installed the brain and stitched back the skull with fishing line. Then I rubber cemented the eyes in for that finishing touch..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

3 hrs go by and it time to continue on with the project. The gelatin looked good with very little sings of any air bubbles and it popped out of the container without any issues at all.. 

Ok well now that I a huge chuck of gel I cut it up in smaller pieces (for melting).. 

































Once the gelatin was ready for molding, I needed to complete the prep on the mold for the head. Once the head mold was completed, I then put it in an ice chest and filled it with ice. I’ll be keeping it here for the 3 days so it can setup without being in the fringe.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Time to make some gel. 
The melting process went quick and easy without any issues at all. I used a huge pot filled it ½ full of water and then found a mixing bowl to set inside the pot (thus making my own cockpit. Keeping a close eye on the temp to ensure that it never exceed 106 degrees and stirring occasionally. 

























The head mold packed in ice and the gel cool I added the melted goop into the mold and hoped for the best.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Forward progress continues with my ballistic gel project









With one head completed, all wrapped up and put into cold storage.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

I can’t wait for my wife to open up the frige and see this!







(P.S.) this was my son idea!.. THAT’S MY BOY!!!!





















P.S. 
Lessened learned on the head. 
1.	Wait for the gel to cool before adding it to the plaster mold
2.	Add a piece of 1” PVC to the base of the skull to ensure it doesn’t turn inside the mold as it cools 
3.	I need to figure out a way to get equal amount of gel around the head as it cools (figure this out before starting on the 2nd head) 
4.	Add teeth to the next mold (TBD?)



Thank you for your time everybody, I hope you enjoyed this DIY thread.. 
Tdc.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

nelliott said:


> You have a lot of time on your hands...lol


Hahahaa. I do like my projects. I'm actually working on a body for it too.. lol.. We’ll see how it all turns out in the end.. Either way it should be a blast to shoot up at the range..


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

pretty cool project


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

More, more we need more..........


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

pretty cool project


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool, but just how much time you got invested hereZ.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Those eyes are freaking me out!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

WOW, that is awesome, I will make sure to keep watching this.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

Add some Tannerite to the head before shooting for an extra bang for your buck.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

This might be the best thread ever


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

that would make it PERFECT!!!!

AND RECORD IT IN SLO-MO 




jdamet said:


> Add some Tannerite to the head before shooting for an extra bang for your buck.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Love me a drinking and DIY thread!


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm going to have to make several of these and work out an electric pulley system for a 2 gun, course type challenge. Zombies moving all around, heads blowing up, body parts falling from the sky, thats what I call a good day!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

jdamet said:


> Add some Tannerite to the head before shooting for an extra bang for your buck.


Amazing idea!


----------



## NACooner (Aug 6, 2012)

this is sweet!! whats the next one going to be???


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

nothin like a little head


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Now thats what I call a project!


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

best thread evar!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

The manufactured targets that "bleed" actually use paintballs inserted into the mold. You could use them istead of the ziplock bag of fake blood.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

You're a great dad. Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey cool.. I’m glad you guys like it.. I’m sorry for not responding sooner I got sidetracked doing the dad thing and other projects.. 

BUT I do have updates for you all lol.. 

So in my quest to make the best Zombie I can I’ve started on the upper body! Yeah I know I’m weird. Lol. No worries thou.. 

So without further adue here the next installment of my zombie! 

I decided to stop by Home Depot, a meat market and the liquor store on the way home this afternoon.









I picked up the following from home depot: 
(24) ½” UL-40 90 degree elbows 
(6) ½” Cross fittings 
10’ of ¼” plastic tubing 
(1) 8’x ½” piece of PVC piping 

Some sausage tubing from the meat market 
&
Then I picked up a bottle of Vodka (we have OJ at home) 
I started out with nice tall glass of Vodka with just a smidgen of OJ (for coloring) 































I laid out everything and started on the drink and the torso. 

Ok this is coming along nicely now, I’m halfway done with both the ribcage and the drink 























Ok one drink and one ribcage completed


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok the neck done..

Now it’s time to mount head on it. I’ll start off by working my way thru the 2nd drink and cutting an opening in the skull to accommodate a 1” PCV pipe (Lessened learned from the first head). 












Ok now that I’ve done that it’s time mount the skull and finish off the 2nd drink. 

(LooK a skull on a stick!) hahahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaa I’ll finish off the skull with bags of fake blood as soon as I ready it for the gel, but for now this is going to haft to work..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Forward progress continues: 

Went shopping and picked up the following supplies: 










Stripped the ribcage clean so I can use it as a model 













Wrapped it cotton to add 2-3” around it for the gel 










Filled the end too










Wrapped the entire thing in two layers of tape


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sprayed it down with Pam oil, I ran out of Vaseline, cut all the pieces of the plaster tape 












Wrapped / installed 5 layers on the front side


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

I do need to apologize to the team thou.. I didn’t include what I did for inside the upper torso torso.. Mybad.. 

Here is where I take clear tubing and fill it all with fake blood, then I add tons of ketchup to the sausage links and make myself up some guts and then to top it all off, in goes the hart.. 

This way when I shoot it I’ll be able to see blood splatter and the heart crush.. Is that wrong?? Hahahahahahaaa.. 





























































Well this concludes this installment, I’ll post up another update once it done and then I’m off the range for some fun.. 

Thank you all again for your time and have a great weekend team 

Tdc.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

You are definitely all in on this! lol

Keep it coming......


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

dw'struth said:


> You are definitely all in on this! lol
> 
> Keep it coming......


Thanks


----------



## drillbit (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow...following closely would love to try this especially with the exploding target mixture in the head....the thing about the exploding target mixture is it'd have to be alittle nerve racking pouring 106 degree liquid in to a mold that contains explosive powder...unless you somehow made a removable "hatch" you could add the powder through later on....either way awesome project...I hope you post videos of the range time with these


----------

